# Discount/cheaper dog food?????



## bulldogowner (Aug 25, 2010)

I have a bulldog who is allergic to many types of foods. I have found a "godsend" with California Natural" Herring and Sweet potato". It is very expensive at over $40 for a 30 lb. bag. I have searched and searched for a cheaper way to buy it. I can't find a wholesale company that sells it, i can't find discount websites that sell it (cheaper than $40). I have resorted to e-mailing the manuafacturer and begging for coupons. They mailed out a $5 and a $3 coupon, and i can only request it once a year!  Anyone that has any connections with getting this food cheaper please please please let me know, thank you.
As a side ...if you have a very allergic dog, and you have successfully found a dry dog food they eat, let me know.


----------



## Reiko89 (Jul 2, 2010)

It would be helpful to know what he's allergic to? Chicken, beef, pork? Lamb? Venison, bison? Salmon? If Herring is the ONLY thing he can eat it would be EXTREMELY difficult to find something else for him, because it doesn't look like many brands do Herring... If there's any other meat sources he can eat, it would be a lot easier to find something else....


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

You sounded like me when my now 4yr old pbgv was a puppy. We don't know what he is allergic/sensitive to and he was on Cal Nat herring for 2yrs. I tried Orijen adult on him, which has chicken but he did well. He has also done fine on Taste of the Wild's Pacific Stream. Good luck!


----------



## bulldogowner (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks so far for the responses. I don't know EXACTLY what he is allergic to. Along with other medical issues i try to spend my money wisely when it comes to taking care of my Bully. And so far an allergy test has not been CRITICAL. When it comes to not being able to feed him anything, that's when it's critical to get an allergy test (my opinion). I can tell you what i have feed him in the past. He only eats DRY food. Each food was good for about 3-12 weeks, then he showed signs of allergy.
He started with Iams puppy food
Then we feed him Iams lamb meal and rice
Then we tried nature's recipe chicken meal and rice
Then we tried nature's recipe venison and rice
Then we tried nature's recipe vegetarian formula
Then we tried nature's recipe fish meal and potato
Then we tried california natural lamb and rice
Then we tried california natural chicken and rice
Then we tried california natural low fat ckicken and rice
Finally we tried california natural Herring and sweet potato and we are having great luck for the past year with it. He is only 4 years old.

Again, thanks for any help with getting it cheaper, discounts or wholesale. Or any other dogs who have had food allergies and have had luck with something. Thanks.


----------



## Reiko89 (Jul 2, 2010)

Well so far, I've found these sites where it's less than 40 dollars...

http://www.westcoastpetsupply.com/2/California-Natural-Herring-and-Sweet-Potato-Dog-Food/
http://www.heartypet.com/showproduc...ia-natural-herring-sweet-potato-adult-formula
http://www.theanimalhouse.net/california-natural/california-natural-herring-sweet-potato-30-lbs/
http://www.naturalk9supplies.com/Do...herring-and-sweet-potato-adult.aspx?pvid=1665

I'll keep looking... I don't know what the shipping will do, I am just trying to find a cheaper base price for you.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

whoa, with that list of foods that don't agree with him, I think I'd be at a holistic vet and if they said to do allergy testing, I'd agree with them


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

InkedMarie said:


> whoa, with that list of foods that don't agree with him, I think I'd be at a holistic vet and if they said to do allergy testing, I'd agree with them


I agree! I had an NAET done on Auz, best money I ever spent on him. Best of all, it's an allergy elimination technique, not just a test. He can eat all his allergens that he couldn't have had 2-3 years ago.
BTW, what "signs" is this bully showing that is said to be allergies? Itching, icky ears, swollen paws, diarrhea, etc?



bulldogowner said:


> Thanks so far for the responses. I don't know EXACTLY what he is allergic to. Along with other medical issues i try to spend my money wisely when it comes to taking care of my Bully. And so far an allergy test has not been CRITICAL. *When it comes to not being able to feed him anything, that's when it's critical to get an allergy test (my opinion)*. I can tell you what i have feed him in the past. He only eats DRY food. Each food was good for about 3-12 weeks, then he showed signs of allergy.
> He started with Iams puppy food
> Then we feed him Iams lamb meal and rice
> Then we tried nature's recipe chicken meal and rice
> ...


My only concerns with that is it's going to come down to him _not being able to eat ANYTHING_. then you'll have to wait to get the test done, wait for the results, wait (for you) to research and find a food, wait to see if your retailers carry it, and if not, wait to have it shipped. That's going to be an awfully long time for your dog to have to "deal" with allergies, especially if he would start to have issues with the only food he can have (the CN herring). 
My GSD would be doing great with a food for 1-2 weeks, then have diarrhea, with MANY brands. Not only did he have a lot of intolerances to a lot of different foods, but his immune system was 100% whacked from having so many allergens thrown at him (unknowingly). 
I really encourage you to look into NAET. Google it and search for a holistic vet in your area that offers it. It might not work for every dog, but it worked wonders for my dog who was then 68 pounds and looked emaciated. (I hated taking him into public because he looked starved). If his allergies or intolerances can be eliminated or lessened, you might be able to get him on a decent kibble rotation which, IMO, is better for dogs who are sensitive and prone to food allergies in the first place. (If you had a lot of food allergies and said "rice cakes are the only thing I can eat"...what do you think will happen a few months down the road?)
Good luck...food allergies are very, very frustrating.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Have you tried a grain free food? 

As far as I know, all that you listed have grains in them. Someone correct me if I'm wrong about California.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> Have you tried a grain free food?
> 
> As far as I know, all that you listed have grains in them. Someone correct me if I'm wrong about California.


Good catch! The OP is looking for a cheaper food than the California Natural Herring; for me, $40 for a 30lb bag IS cheap (compared to what I feed). I would suggest TOTW, which is grainfree but it's the same money or more and I think she's looking for a cheaper food. IMO, I think people who adopt bulldogs should plan for high quality food. Lord knows I know of enough of the breed with some type of allergy issues.
For the OP, I just noticed where you're from: I was born & raised in Tonawanda!


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

The reason you can't find a wholesale source is because wholesalers, by definition, are selling, in quantity, to retailers to sell to you.

I think we need a capitalism sub-forum.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

I don't have any suggestions regarding any other food options, but have you found a store that might do the frequent buyer system? This might not pay off immediately in that you'd have to buy 10-12 bags before you received your first free bag, but it does save money in the long run. Good luck!


----------



## bulldogowner (Aug 25, 2010)

Wow, alot to respond to ... (and i thank all of you)
Reiko89 - I just tried all the links you posted ... they all ship at a total of $55 or more for a 30 lb bag. So that won't work, so far, but thanks.

InkedMarie - My bully is doing well on the current food, so i feel (my opinion) an allergy test is not needed yet. I just want a cheaper way to buy the current food OR a food that is just as effective, but cheaper. Anyone who disagrees, i am sorry but it's my money, my dog. I just was hoping someone would have either a great source for coupons or a website that has rock bottom prices, or another food that does great with allergic dogs, but cheaper. Then i may try it. That's cool your from Tonawanda, I'm in Williamsville.

LazyGRanch713 - about a holistic vet, i will consider it once i run out of options. As far as symtoms that he HAD, ALL you mentioned were seen at one time or another with the prior foods. But he has been great for over a year now with the current food.

RonE - SOME wholesalers sell to the general public (increasing profits=capitalism) not just companies. I thought you knew that. 

StellaLucyDesi - There are only two stores in my area that sell THAT flavor of food. One is a 5 minute drive away, one is a 30 minute drive away. They both have the exact same price. And they both don't have frequent buyer programs But thanks!

Anyone who finds coupons or cheaper prices, or alternative effective foods, let me know, and thanks again for taking the time and responding.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I would personally check prices in your area for natural balance's grain free foods. I believe they are on the cheaper side, but lack the grains, and have MANY flavors. I noticed you haven't tried Bison... perhaps that flavor is worth a try? Or just stick to their fish formula.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I've never even heard of any place who sells dog food at rock bottom prices but I've gotten good deals thru pet food direct, once you're a customer, you get emails with percentages off, free shipping, whatever the deal is of the week


----------



## bulldogowner (Aug 25, 2010)

InkedMarie said:


> I've never even heard of any place who sells dog food at rock bottom prices but I've gotten good deals thru pet food direct, once you're a customer, you get emails with percentages off, free shipping, whatever the deal is of the week


Thanks, i will checkout petfood direct. Anyone else that sees deals, or has insights let me know, thanks.


----------



## Midnight351 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hello,
Bulldogs are great pets, but notorious for skin issues. I've seen many of them at the vet where I work. My coworkers' favorite breed is the bulldog and has a lot of knowledge on them. Anyways, Seems like you are on the right track with the food. One of our clients that has a bulldog did the allergy testing and it came up with practically everything for this poor dog to be allergic to. Anyways, Iams is not very good and has bad stuff in it, Natures recipe is a middle of the road food, but may still have allergy causing ingredients as it seems pretty grain heavy. Ca Naturals is a good food and what I put my own dog on when he had an allergy flare up. He is now on regular Innova but I am looking to switch. The thing that I worry about with the Natura products is that Proctor and gamble recently bought them out and they are the ones that own Iams and Eukanuba. Ca Natural and Innova are probably going to go the way of these previous brands in about a year or so. That being said, there are many allergy foods out there that are limited ingrdients. The sweet potato in Ca Natural isn't causing issues. White potato while not as nutritious as sweet potato, will probably not cause a flare up. A brand that you might want to try is Natural Balance. They have a Duck and Potato formula that is for allergic dogs and is very good. I also believe that it is reasonably priced. This is the food that the super allergic bulldog at work eats and does well on. There is also a sweet potato and fish, and a bison and sweet potato as well. Bison may work as it is an unusual protein but you may want to save that for if you get allergy testing done. I would also put him on a rotation of foods he can eat and does well on so he doesn't become allergic to the one food. The natural balance may be a little more expensive depending where you buy it, but it is a good food. I usually get the 15 pound bags for my 54# shepherd as he gets a cup a day and half a can of wet. This makes the bag last about a month, which is all I really want to keep opened dry food as I worry it will go stale even in an airtight container. How much does your bully weigh? On the higher quality foods you might be able to feed less and it will stretch your food budget. If you do stay with Ca Natural though, keep an eye on the ingredient label as they may start to switch ingredients which will be disasterous for an allergy dog. Sometimes they don't even need to report on the label a change that could affect your dog so I'd keep an eye on that as well. Good Luck, allergies are very frustrating!


----------



## philovance (Jan 7, 2009)

bulldogowner said:


> Thanks, i will checkout petfood direct. Anyone else that sees deals, or has insights let me know, thanks.


Based on bang for buck, without suggesting a specific food for your dog's needs, buying Merrick from Petfooddirect during their current promotion is unbeatable. All Merrick products are 20% off with free shipping using code FREESHIP50MPC at checkout. Options range from the very affordable Whole Earth Farms Range, through the familiar Merrick "gourmet" varieties, to grainless, higher protein, lower carb Before Grain varieties. One advantage of Merrick is the several "unique" proteins they offer for food elimination trials, often suggested to troubleshoot skin problems. Hopefully your dog hasn't eaten much buffalo or salmon and a trial of such foods would be useful.


----------



## bulldogowner (Aug 25, 2010)

Thought i would post this again, just in case there are any new posters that didn't read this last year ...

I have a bulldog who is allergic to many types of foods. I have found a "godsend" with California Natural" Herring and Sweet potato". It is very expensive at over $40 for a 30 lb. bag. I have searched and searched for a cheaper way to buy it. I can't find a wholesale company that sells it, i can't find discount websites that sell it (cheaper than $40). I have resorted to e-mailing the manuafacturer and begging for coupons. They mailed out a $5 and a $3 coupon, and i can only request it once a year! Anyone that has any connections with getting this food cheaper please please please let me know, thank you.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Honestly, if you're paying $40-$45 for a 30-pound bag, I think that's pretty good at this point. Prices have gone up, almost all of the decent brands cost at least that much, and even if you get something cheaper, it'll still cost as much per day because you'd have to feed more of it. At least your dog doesn't need a prescription food or something like, say, Orijen, which is about $90 for that size bag. . .


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I agree with Willowy, that's not expensive with the cost of dog food these days. Mine are on Orijen, $75 for their largest bag which is slightly under 30lbs. I'm looking to switch them to something more economical that my allergy prone dog can eat, looking at Earthborn grainfree. It's $45 for a 30lb bag up here which, to me, is quite a bargain


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

Yep, $40/bag is great! We're feeding TOTW at $42/30lb bag, and that's about the best deal we've found. The "cheapest" food we've seen that we would be willing to feed in a pinch is 4-Health @ Tractor Supply, and that's still in the mid to high $30s. Depending on where you purchase your food, some stores offer monthly coupons. For example, where we buy our dog and cat foods has a printable $5 coupon on their website at all times. So, just by remembering to print the coupon before we head to the store, we save $5 every trip.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I just paid $43.99 for a 30-pound bag of TOTW. I think it's the going rate for decent food now. Especially for a dog with allergies, that's about the lowest you'll find.

If the dog didn't have allergies, I'd suggest Diamond Naturals, Chicken Soup, or 4Health (all in the $1 a pound range). But when you have a sensitive dog, once you find a food that works, you don't want to mess with that.


----------



## Midnight351 (Nov 26, 2008)

I remember this thread! I know now that they sell natura products at petsmart. Don't know if it is any cheaper though and I can't remember if I saw ca naturals there. I was doing the switcharoo on foods for my own allergic dog. I had him on merricks cowboy cookout after the innova and he did even worse on that. His coat got dry and flaky. He was super itchy and his coat was thinning in areas. He looked terrible on a supposed good food. I still believe merricks is good and still feed their cans to my dog, but the dry food wasn't cutting it. I finally decided to just go with the best I could find and that was orijen and acana. He is now on acana Pacifica which is the fish based diet. He is doing wonderful. No more itchy skin. His coat is the shiniest it has ever been, and all the thinning areas have gone away. I will now stick with this brand and grain free from now on. It is pricey at 38 dollars for a 15 pound bag, but a bag last over a month for a 58 pound dog and I think that is doing good. I am really impressed with this food, as Ive always fed premium foods and never saw the difference that I see now. Simply amazing!


----------

